# Radfahrprüfung Grundschule



## superseven77 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Nach langen Diskussionen mit dem Herrn Fahrradprüfer (Polizist), hat das Bike vom Junior endlich die Abnahme bestanden.

Ich sage nur "Z" Rückstrahler.......
Das Rad sieht nun ziemlich ******* aus......mit dem Gedöns.

Dafür hat er aber kein Drama um die Akku Leuchte gemacht.

Ich hoffe andere Leidensgenossen sind auch im Ziel.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## DianaD80 (2. Oktober 2013)

Wir wollen das Rad vom Neffen ja zu Weihnachten auch "verkehrssicher" übergeben.
Habe mir eben auch schon Gedanken wegen der Beleuchtung gemacht. Welche hast Du denn verbaut?
Ansonsten noch für verkehrssicherheit:
2 Reflektoren pro Pedal (orange)
1x Reflekror weiß vorn
1x Reflektor rot hinten
je 2x Reflektor gelb für die Räder
Klingel
Fehlt noch was?

Ich finde es auch häßlich und nach bestandener Radprüfung fliegt das Zeug dann auch wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (2. Oktober 2013)

Ist auch Geschmackssache. Ich finde es gar nicht so häßlich, ist vielleicht auch eine Frage über 40jähriger Gewöhnung. Wir werden es anders herum machen: STVZO im Alltag, und wenn wir eine Radtour (eine richtige...) machen, fliegt das Zeug incl. Vorderrad runter.

Was ist ein "Z" Rückstrahler? Philipp bekommt ein Toplight line plus mit integriertem Strahler, das sollte reichen.

Oliver


----------



## superseven77 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Also der Prüfer wollte unbedingt einen Rückstrahler mit "Z" Kennzeichnung.
Die üblichen Sets haben den nicht dabei.

Bei uns war gewüscht:

Lichtanlage fest verbaut......durfte auch ein Accu Set sein.....musste nur vernünftig befestigt sein. Meins ist von Treklock LS 750. Sogar abnehmbar. War ok.
Je zwei Strahler in den Laufrädern.
Weißer Strahler vorne, roter hinten. Zusätzlich dieser "Z" Strahler.
Klingel.
2 Reflektoren an den Pedalen.
Schutzbleche hatte ich schon montiert.......SKS Rowdy.

Ich hoffe ich habe alles.

.......und nein, da mach ich jetzt kein Foto von


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (2. Oktober 2013)

Meiner hatte bereits letztes Schuljahr die Prüfung.
Lichtanlage war Trelock LS450 + LS320 (abnehmbar und ohne StVZO-Zulassung)
Weißer Reflektor vorne, roter hinten (nix "Z")
Klingel
Pedale mit jeweils zwei Reflektoren
2 Reflektoren pro Laufrad
keine Schutzbleche

War alles i.O. für die.


----------



## Y_G (2. Oktober 2013)

Wenn bei uns die Prüfung kommt mache ich Urlaub um mir das nicht anzutun  Ich weiss echt noch nicht was ich da machen soll...


----------



## Edelziege (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin,

eventuell stehe ich ja ziemlich allein da, aber meine Kinder haben selbstverständlich komplett ausgestattete Räder mit festem Licht und LED mit Standlicht vorne wie hinten. Und alle möglichen Reflektoren. Gerade die Stäbchenreflektoren in den Speichen erhöhen die Sichtbarkeit enorm. Allerdings besuchen sie auch selbständig mit dem Rad ihre Freunde. Ich sehe das einfach als relativ günstige und wirksame Lebensversicherung.

Das wiegt als 20 Zöller mit Gepäckträger unter 10 Kilogramm und die Kinder werden von ihren Freunden wegen des Standlichts vorne wie hinten beneidet.





Als MTBs haben sie dann andere Räder. Ein Rad für alles funktioniert beim Kind genausowenig wie beim Erwachsenen. Es ist immer ein Kompromiß.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Floh (2. Oktober 2013)

Von den Speichenreflektoren habe ich gerade 72 Stück für 16 Euro bei Stadler gekauft. Vier pro Felge sind schon gut, ich finde jetzt nicht dass man an jeder Speiche was haben muss. Aber sie sind leicht und sehr gut zu sehen.

Das mit der Fahrradprüfung dauert bei mir noch zwei Jahre *schweissvonderstirnwisch*


----------



## superseven77 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen

 @Georg:

Ja.......ein konformes Rad für den Straßenverkehr wäre optimal.
Habe aber gerade mal die MTB Räder für die Kinder vom Vorstand genehmigt bekommen.
Sind ja etwas preis intensiver. 
Da bekomme ich noch eins nicht durch.

 @Y_G:

Guck einfach das Du nicht zuviel sagst und versuche die Sachen zu erfüllen,  die der Prüfer haben möchte.
Das war auch für mich nicht einfach......ich habe geflucht und gelitten. 


Gruß Bernd


----------



## NoSaint_CH (2. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch was interessantes (leicht überholt, da Elektro-Beleuchtung jetzt auch möglich ist): http://www.knetfeder.de/magazin/2011/thema/verkehrssicheres-fahrrad/

Die Speichen-Reflektoren (je 2, gelb) sind zwar völliger Quark, aber für die Prüfung schnell an bzw. später wieder abgebaut, wenn's ins Gelände geht. Beim Front- und Rückstrahler wird's schon schwieriger, denn da fehlt es sowohl an Rennrädern wie an MTB (jeweils auch den Kinder-Versionen) an vernünftigen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten - zumal man ja "irgendwie" noch das Licht hinfriemeln muss. Vor allem wenn die Kinder noch klein, die Räder aber schon gross sind, ist der Sattel kaum mehr höher als das Hinterrad, alles was an der Sattelstrebe befestigt wird, liegt somit von hinten gesehen verdeckt hinter dem Reifen. Aber gut - steht ja nirgends, dass man das Licht auch sehen sollte  

Das Problem was ich noch nicht lösen konnte sind die Rückstrahler an den Pedalen. Die Originalen verabschieden sich beim ersten Geländeabflug - und spätestens wenn (z.B. beim Erwachsenenrad) Klickpedale verwendet werden, bin ich mit meinem Latein zu Ende. Wo soll man da denn Rückstrahler anbauen können? (das Problem wird mit Eggbeater-Pedalen ja auch nicht besser). Da sieht man wie Praxis-Orientiert die Leute sind welche solche Gesetze machen - die sind irgendwo vor 100 Jahren beim Hochrad stehen geblieben oder fahren eh nur E-Bikes, die wissen gar nicht, dass es so was wie Klickpedale gibt.

Nur eben: wie lässt sich denn nun das Problem der Rückstrahler an den Pedalen beheben? (kann ja wohl nicht die Meinung sein, dass man jedes Mal wenn man auf einer MTB-Tour auf eine Strasse fährt die Pedale tauschen soll )

Marc

P.S.: zum Vergleich (zum sich ärgern - oder zum Lachen  - hier noch die Vorschriften welche in der Schweiz gelten, mit passenden Kommentaren zum Ganzen: http://blog.spoony.ch/2007/01/16/die-fahrrad-sicherheitsausrustung-und-andere-vorschriften/)


----------



## trolliver (2. Oktober 2013)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Ein Rad für alles funktioniert beim Kind genausowenig wie beim Erwachsenen. Es ist immer ein Kompromiß.


Hallo Georg,

ich sehe es ja ähnlich wie du, Philipps Rad wird unter 9kg voll ausgestattet wiegen. Allerdings heißt der Kompromiß bei uns zwei vordere Laufräder (eines mit Nabendynamo, eins ohne). Habe ich früher selbst auch so gemacht, bis ich mir ein zweites MTB geleistet habe. Dauert beim Abbauen keine 10Min. Wenn man wieder aufrüstet für der Alltag etwas länger.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. Oktober 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Wenn bei uns die Prüfung kommt mache ich Urlaub um mir das nicht anzutun  Ich weiss echt noch nicht was ich da machen soll...


Puky für günstig aus den Kleinanzeigen oder vom Flohmarkt  

Pedale: normal haben viele SPD-Schuhe an der Ferse einen reflektierenden Bereich. Für die Prüfung wird das vermutlich aber nicht reichen...  Was aber durchgehen sollte ist dieses einklickbare Plastikteil von Shimano, welches 2 Reflektoren hat und die Pedale für normale Schuhe nutzbar macht (eine Art Plattform, SM-PD 22). Andere Seite ist ja weiterhin Click und Reflektoren zeigen nach vorne wie hinten.


----------



## Edelziege (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin,

fahren Eure Kinder in der 4. Klasse mit Klickies? Wenn ja, gibt oder gab es von Shimano reinklickbare Plattformen mit integrierten Reflektoren. Für die Prüfung völlig ausreichend.

Wobei die Stadträder meiner Kinder auch Pedalreflektoren haben. Wie gesagt sehe ich das weniger als Gesetzeserfüllung an als als Lebensversicherung.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Floh (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich fühl mich als Erwachsener ja auch veräppelt: Die teure Radbekleidung reflektiert überall (z.B. Hacken der Schuhe, Reissverschlussleiste, Ärmel, Rucksack, Hosenbein) und besser als jeder Reflektor, aber ein kleinlicher Dorfbulle kann einem 10 Euro abknöpfen weil man keine Pedalreflektoren hat.

Obwohl ich sagen muss die meisten Polizeibeamten (sorry für den Dorfbullen das ist ein Klischee) sind schon froh wenn überhaupt Sicherheitsausrüstung am Rad ist und man mit Licht fährt, aber ohne Kopfhörer.

Die Begegnungen mit den Ordnungshütern sind in den vergangenen 20 Jahren auch deutlich entspannter geworden. Die neue Generation fährt scheinbar auch mal selber Rad und lässt mal was durchgehen. Immer schön freundlich bleiben!


----------



## Cyborg (2. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Vier pro Felge sind schon gut, ich finde jetzt nicht dass man an jeder Speiche was haben muss.


Dann ist das aber nicht mehr StVO konform, die muss man schon an jeder Speiche haben.


----------



## DianaD80 (2. Oktober 2013)

@Bernd/Superseven: Wart ihr denn bei der Radprüfung dabei? Was passiert denn, wenn das Fahrrad nicht besteht? Wie beim TÜV nachbessern und dann wieder hin?
Und heißt das man braucht 2 rote Rückstrahler?? Oder ne Lampe und einen roten Rückstrahler?
Stimmt schon mit der Sicherheit, aber optisch find ichs halt nicht so toll. Benjamin hat jetzt am CNOC weiße Reflektoren in den Speichen, die find ich optisch einfach schöner und tun ja auch Ihren Dienst (aber offiziell ja verboten)


----------



## superseven77 (2. Oktober 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> @Bernd/Superseven: Wart ihr denn bei der Radprüfung dabei? Was passiert denn, wenn das Fahrrad nicht besteht? Wie beim TÜV nachbessern und dann wieder hin?
> Und heißt das man braucht 2 rote Rückstrahler?? Oder ne Lampe und einen roten Rückstrahler?
> Stimmt schon mit der Sicherheit, aber optisch find ichs halt nicht so toll. Benjamin hat jetzt am CNOC weiße Reflektoren in den Speichen, die find ich optisch einfach schöner und tun ja auch Ihren Dienst (aber offiziell ja verboten)



Hallo

Wir hatten jetzt erst einmal die Radabnahme.
Da musste ich nachbessern,  weil ich ja diesen Reflektor nicht dran hatte.
Es ist bei uns so gewollt,  daß ein "Z" Reflektor und ein zusätzlicher roter Reflektor montiert sein muss.
Als drittes leuchtet noch das Rücklicht. 
Ich habe nicht weiter diskutiert und das dann so drangebaut wie gewünscht. 
Das kann bei Euch ja evtl. anders sein.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (4. Oktober 2013)

Für was diskutiert man da überhaupt? Kann man die Prüfung ohne so ein Rad nicht ablegen? Müsste doch auch Leihräder geben? Ich mein, da geht es um Regeln und Schilder und so beachten und nen paar Meter fahren, dafür braucht es bestimmt kein leichtes und ergonomisches Hightechrad um 500Meter mit 53Stopps abzuspulen. Ich würd mir das geklugschei$$ere bestimmt nicht antun mit nem Leichtbau-MTB.
Und dafür extra was dran schrauben was hinterher eh wieder ab fliegt erst recht nicht.


----------



## Sentilo (4. Oktober 2013)

Hier in München kommen die Cops mit einem ganzen Laster voller Leihräder, weil etliche Kinder überhaupt keine eigenen Räder haben. Mit den Leihrädern wird auch die Fahrradprüfung absolviert. Gleiche Bedingungen für alle.


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

Bin letzten Herbst mal angehalten worden - der nette Herr von der Polizei hat gemeint, normalerweise müsste er mich strafen, wegen fehlender Reflektoren, aber irgendwie erschien ihm mein Argument - mit Betty wird man ausreichend gut gesehen - plausibel genug um es bei einer Verwarnung zu belassen, mit der Bitte ihm nicht nochmal unter die Augen zu kommen...

Speichenreflektoren bekommt der Zwerg schon, 4 Stäbchen pro Rad. Dazu kommt noch ein ordentliches Licht. Hab noch eine Edison herumliegen, hinten bekommt er eines von diesen lustigen Knog-Dingern mit 4 LEDs - die sind so richtig schön grell...


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es die Betty mit Zulassung gibt. Ist das eine Sonderserie?


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:
			
		

> ...mein Argument - mit Betty wird man ausreichend gut gesehen...


Wohl wahr...  Daß ihm das angesichts der Lampe und ihres eigentlichen Einsatzzecks (MTB-Touren in mondfreien Nächten im Bergwald) ausgereicht hat, finde ich schon erstaunlich.  Wenn du ihm das nächste Mal unter die Augen kommst, kannst du ja blitzen, dann sieht er dich auch nicht mehr... 

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

Bin ja gespannt ob sich Julian mit der alten Edison zufrieden gibt. Bislang wollte er ja auch immer Betty fahren...


----------



## Floh (4. Oktober 2013)

Ein Knog hab ich auch, aber bei dem Auszug der Sattelstütze wüsste ich nicht wo es hinpassen sollte. Oder machst Du das hinten an die Sitzstrebe?


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

@Roelof Und wenn nicht - gibt's dann eben noch 'ne Betty? Wenn ja, sag nix, ich fall sonst vom Glauben ab.


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

@trolliver

mir sind schon 2 China-Lampen kaputt gegangen - verwende meine Piko und Lupine auch viel zum Bergsteigen oder wenn ich mit den Rettungswauzis in der Nacht unterwegs bin.

falls er nicht zufrieden ist, muss entweder sowas gebrauchtes her, oder er "erbt" meine mit 1850lumen und Papa bekommt eine neue nach (Sch)lampe... 

Julian weiß schon, dass Betty in der Nacht seine beste Freundin ist 

btw - setz dich mal  - falls du stehst:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Cockpit preview


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Wie jesacht: datt is eijentlich nix fürn STVZO-Bereich, oder? Da hattest Du noch Glück, dass Du mit einem mündlichen Anraunzer weggekommen bist. 

Ella kann ich sowas noch nicht geben... die hat die Eigenart, vorne reinschauen zu wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Julian das schon weiß, vergiß die Edison....  Außerdem ist die neue (Sch)lampe mit 2600lm doch schon so gut wie beschlossene Sache, oder?  Rettungswauzi? Aber echt s..geil, die Sachen. Ich bin da mit meiner Lenser H7R vergleichsweise harmlos unterwegs...

Trifi, Philipp unterzieht jedes Ding einem Belastungstest... bis zur Belastungsgrenze, wenn's sein muß. So eine Lampe bekäme er auch nicht in die Hand. Schon eher meinen Akkuschrauber, hat auch Licht, aber der flößt ihm jedenfalls Respekt ein. 

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

naja, eigentlich nicht so STVO- (bin aus Ö, ohne Z)-konform. Wir fahren aber auch nicht viel auf Straßen - bis zum autofreien Donauradwegenetz sind es 8 Minuten im Zwergentempo. Da muss er das Licht "dimmen" - funktioniert auch meistens schon selbstständig. 

Reinschauen wollte er nur einmal - hab ihn seine Augen schließen lassen und trotzdem geblendet - seither ist das kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

@trolliver: 2600lm würde ich nicht updaten wollen. die neue hat etwas mehr...


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Ach so... dann bin ich nicht up to date...


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

4500lm hat das aktuelle Modell... Falls du mal im Heli fliegend auf der Seite rausschaust und nix siehst, solltest du sowas mithaben.


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Tu ich leider selten... Ach die! Ich war beim falschen Modell, der Stablampe, die man ja auch ans Bike kleben kann. Ja, die habe ich irgendwo in meiner "muß ich nicht haben, will ich aber"-Liste.


----------



## Speichennippel (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Radprüfungen finde ich immer lustig. "Gib mir ein Z...Ah, eine Bremse hat das Rad auch, sogar eine schnurlose, super"


----------

